# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Irian Jaya x (Coastal x Bredli) 1.0 Y19 Progression thread.

## BillyBloodPython

I thought I would keep a progression thread for my carpet python. He is a few years old now. Long and slim so maybe some people would be interested in watching him fill out. Here are the starting pictures. Will try to update regularly





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-26-2022),Daniel_Effler (03-26-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-26-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

Hes a very different fellow! Looks very healthy.

----------

BillyBloodPython (03-26-2022)

----------


## BillyBloodPython

Thank you, he was a part of a clutch of 3 eggs. Takes after his mamma thankfully. Looks less like Irian Jaya which are common where I am.

----------


## BillyBloodPython

> Hes a very different fellow! Looks very healthy.


Here is a pic of his momma  he is one of the 3 eggs 
The crossing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-26-2022),Daniel_Effler (03-26-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-26-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

Cool. Amazing!            :Smile:

----------

BillyBloodPython (03-26-2022)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Very nice carpet! He looks great!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-27-2022),BillyBloodPython (03-26-2022)

----------


## BillyBloodPython

> Very nice carpet! He looks great!


Thanks! He took down a 40g rat last night. Strong feeding instinct. Gonna get new batteries for my temperature gun then turn on the Uv light. Try get him out and basking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BillyBloodPython

Got some new driftwood for him today. I think he likes it 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-28-2022)

----------

